# Academy Award Nominee?



## ww (Apr 17, 2009)

[video=youtube;keA8lG-jTI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keA8lG-jTI0[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 17, 2009)

She must be a mom. They have eyes on the backs of their heads.


----------



## ww (Apr 17, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> She must be a mom. They have eyes on the backs of their heads.



True! I must admit maybe it is the mood I'm in tonight but this one cracks me up big time.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol the "got hit in the eye" thing reminds me of something from high school! My English teacher tossed candy to kids who answered warm-up questions correctly. I answered a question and then stuck out my hands like I would catch it but intentionally missed, so it hit my head and I screamed "AHHH MY EYE!!!" and fell backwards out of my desk. It was quite the scene, and it was _hilarious_. Mad props to this lady doing it in a council chamber or whatever that is!


----------



## AltogetherLovely (Apr 18, 2009)

There has to be some sort of consequence for such shenanigans.

The best I can come up with: 

A fine equal to the taxpayer dollars she wasted, calculated by combined hourly salary of all government employees in the room multiplied by the time her little scene wasted (probably .1 hours, or a little more, considering the distraction afterwards).


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 18, 2009)

Or you could just poke her in the eye


----------



## AltogetherLovely (Apr 18, 2009)

Good point. No one would ever believe her accusation against you, either. Brilliant!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 18, 2009)

Frankly, this disgusts me. Such brazen dishonesty and 'victimization for profit' are prolific. The fact that the people nearby give credence in their action to this nonsense show the woefully litigious nature of our society... to our shame.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, that was not nice, but they will become friends eventually, if they keep acting that way, and dragging each other to court all the time.

The fact that people drag each other to court for the dummest things and actually get taken serious by greedy lawyers is the real problem.

OH I know there are Lawyers here on PB, but as christians I assume you do it for an interest i the truth and not for economic gain.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmmm...did she sue? The video should be evidence that she cannot sue for damages....I guess I don't get it.


----------



## ww (Apr 18, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Hmmm...did she sue? The video should be evidence that she cannot sue for damages....I guess I don't get it.



I really don't have any of the background or subsequent actions taken only the absurdity of the fall. I do think it is a Council Meeting among local officials which makes it even more pathetic. These two were rivals of some kind.


----------

